

MySQL is a toy - twodayslate
http://grep.be/blog/en/computer/cluebat/mysql_toy_argument

======
dlikhten
I did not realize it until I picked up Postgres.

Author forgot to mention that postgres has transactions on DDL statements!
Thats right, creating/altering tables is fully transactional, oracle doesn't
even do that.

~~~
burke
This is my favourite selling point for Ruby on Rails developers. Rails tends
to shield you from the database quite a lot, but most everyone's been burned
at some point by a database migration that failed halfway through.

~~~
dlikhten
Rails only? That is a burn point at any time. God help you if a prod script
fails mid-way. Your well-intentioned plans get thrown out the window as you
are in an inconsistent state. In prod. Means basically an extra 3 hrs for us
to clone prod run script as a smoke test, if it works, run on prod and hope.

~~~
burke
Yeah, I didn't mean to imply it's Rails only, just that this is the one killer
feature that Rails developers tend to be swayed by.

~~~
dlikhten
Nice. I'd assume a killer feature would be "it does not follow defensive
programming thus ensuring you don't ignore bugs until the shit hits the fan,
thus catching them easily during dev time" But this works too.

I seen someone make the most horrendous query that barely worked in some
cases, yet mysql accepted it. It was invalid sql.

